# Road rash healing help?



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi there all,

This is something we all come across, but I thought I'd get a thread going as this will be more and more common now that riding season is starting back up in the north.

I just added some fresh road rash (trail rash is more appropriate, but you get the idea) after missing an edge and going for an endo. Anyone got any good hints for helping road rash heal up faster?

Gracias


----------



## jazzmaker813 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great idea! Depending upon the unlucky site, I smear loads of Neosporin over the shredded area, and keep it well covered. After about 4 to 5 days, it’s good to go again. That stuff is like magic! Right now I’m about to unveil my right hand, which decided to follow the trail on it’s own.
jazz


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Mike.

I've had great luck with Bag Balm. Locally, you can get it at G & E Pharmacy (Whyte Ave just east of 75 St.) It also does wonders for healing out tattoos.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the hints...right now, I'm using the Vitamin E gel that my wife has on hand. Polysporin (the triple action / fast healing) and Neosporin have it in them.

I'll have to take a gander over at G&E too...just to see.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

I go with Neosporin and a gauze pad for the real cut up parts.

Speaking of which, my front tire washed out yesterday and I grated up my right side pretty good. I bet it looked pretty awesome from the trailing riders point of view.


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

Initially clean all your wounds throughly!!!! Gentle soap and hydrogen peroxide work well. ER style sponges and soft scrub brushes to remove dirt and grit help too. It hurts at first but, will heal faster. Any triple antibiotic ointment works. Get good bandages. Change them daily. 

Another note- Technu for poison oak......it'll save you.


----------



## 5ribcrk (Mar 29, 2007)

After a good cleaning and debriment, triple antibiotic cream and bandages for the deep stuff and Dermoplast spray for annoying oozing scrapes. The Dermoplast is great stuff; spray on which means no rubbing, pain relieving, moisturizes and soothes with lanolin and aloe vera, relieves the itching while healing, works good for the bug bites and sunburn as well. I keep plenty in stock all season.:thumbsup:


----------



## blurman (Nov 29, 2005)

*Been there recently!*

Get some 3M Tegaderm clear dressing (available at medical supply stores) and apply directly on wound. Do not put anything on the wound, it will weep and fill up the dressing. Poke a small hole to let it drain & replace when it starts peeling off with a fresh dressing.
It worked wonders on my nasty wound!


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Im sitting here in the hotel bathroom with some road rash in my both hands, knees, and face.

I have rinsed the wounds for 5-10 mins.... took most of the dirt away. But there is a little sand near the wounds.... and I have been screaming like a punk rocker whenever I try to gently scrub it off.... I was able to get most of it out though, but there are still some very near the wounds... if I dare to go there, I will surely cry the hell out of myself...


Would recommend me going and srub the tiny sand particles out? or should stay with whatever the water was able to remove... and treat the wound?

btw, this endo happened at slickrock trails if thats any help.

Also, I have some road rash on the face (as mentioned).... does it get scarred?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I used to be a fan of Tegaderm until my most recent gravel rash experience where the medical staff in A&E (the gravel rash was incidental) insisted that I just use jelled gauze and absorbent pads as the area was too large.

Jelled gauze + absorbant pads saw the skin recover in 4 days. Tegaderm seems to take a bit longer.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

anirban said:


> Im sitting here in the hotel bathroom with some road rash in my both hands, knees, and face.
> 
> I have rinsed the wounds for 5-10 mins.... took most of the dirt away. But there is a little sand near the wounds.... and I have been screaming like a punk rocker whenever I try to gently scrub it off.... I was able to get most of it out though, but there are still some very near the wounds... if I dare to go there, I will surely cry the hell out of myself...
> 
> ...


Yes, get all the sand out! It's a great way to get an infection. And yes, it's _supposed _to be really painful... I find that scrubbing in short but hard bursts is the best way to do it


----------



## road dirt (Feb 17, 2007)

anirban said:


> Im sitting here in the hotel bathroom with some road rash in my both hands, knees, and face.
> 
> I have rinsed the wounds for 5-10 mins.... took most of the dirt away. But there is a little sand near the wounds.... and I have been screaming like a punk rocker whenever I try to gently scrub it off.... I was able to get most of it out though, but there are still some very near the wounds... if I dare to go there, I will surely cry the hell out of myself...
> 
> ...


I agree with Womble. Scrub away!!! Pain now or pain later make a choice. Short quick light brush strokes do work very well. Yes, you can scar depending on how deep the wound. Just don't get infected. Hydrogen peroxide for the cleaning and triple antibiotic ointment under the bandages... If it's bad see the ER they can numb things up before a deep clean. Nothing wrong with a little ice and Advil for the pain.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, try to get the rest of the debris out otherwise you're looking at prime infection conditions. Also, aloe vera or vitamin E gel help in the healing.

Get well soon.


----------

